# Cablevision Long Island NDS V58 errors



## profet (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a Roamio Pro and am a Cablevision subscriber on Long Island.
They seem to only support NDS cards.

I sporadically/periodically/randomly/often receive V58 errors when changing channels. And I'll often go to watch a recorded show only to find a black screen.

What is wrong? What can I do?

I can change the channel a few times and the it will eventually come back.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

See the info in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973

Try limiting your tuners to 4 or 5 and see if that fixes your problem. Several of us have had success limiting to 5 on CV (myself included).

Once CV releases an updated firmware for our cablecards we should be able to enable all 6 tuners.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Smirks said:


> See the info in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973
> 
> ...


So when will this, "Once CV releases an updated firmware," be? I would prefer not returning my Roamio Plus but if I can't use 6 tuners with my TiVo mini's (which each us a tuner when they are on....effectively giving me only 2 tuners of the 6 since I had to pair down to 4 with my NDS card) I'm afraid I'll have to.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

NJguy said:


> So when will this, "Once CV releases an updated firmware," be? I would prefer not returning my Roamio Plus but if I can't use 6 tuners with my TiVo mini's (which each us a tuner when they are on....effectively giving me only 2 tuners of the 6 since I had to pair down to 4 with my NDS card) I'm afraid I'll have to.


Try calling cablevision about this. If the person says "try another card" or "we need to send a tech out", ask for a supervisor/ next level. I got tired of CV idiots and gave up for the time being.


----------



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone have an update on the Cablevision issue? I'm getting tired of recording nothing...and had my fingers crossed for the Breaking Bad & Dexter finales while I was away!


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

TivoQueensDad said:


> Anyone have an update on the Cablevision issue? I'm getting tired of recording nothing...and had my fingers crossed for the Breaking Bad & Dexter finales while I was away!


Still the same. No change for those of us with NDS cards. I don't know why we cannot get Cisco/SA cards. Margaret asked those of us with NDS cards to be part of a beta if you'd like.

It's post 376 in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973&page=13


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

TivoQueensDad said:


> Anyone have an update on the Cablevision issue? I'm getting tired of recording nothing...and had my fingers crossed for the Breaking Bad & Dexter finales while I was away!


Why not just limit your roamio to 5 tuners (for the time being)? Does that not work for you?


----------



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

How do you set a limit? I haven't seen that anywhere.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Smirks said:


> Why not just limit your roamio to 5 tuners (for the time being)? Does that not work for you?





TivoQueensDad said:


> How do you set a limit? I haven't seen that anywhere.


It is in the 5/6 tuner thread in this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9785291#post9785291

and also on the tivo site: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Quick update. I got another call from Cablevision today regarding my FCC Complaint. They gave the company line and said they are working with Cisco on a fix for the card. I said if the NDS card is made by Cisco and Cisco can fix the Cisco card to work just fine with 6 tuners why is this taking so long? Because she's just an office worker she had no clue what I was talking about and said she would get back to me. We'll see what happens but it doesn't sound like they take these FCC complaints too seriously.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Smirks said:


> Why not just limit your roamio to 5 tuners (for the time being)? Does that not work for you?


How does this work exactly? With my Roamio / Cablevision on LI, anywhere from two to four (sometimes five!) tuners are affected by v58 on encrypted (mostly non-broadcast) channels. When I reduce tuners to 4 or 5, there are still two or three tuners that are still affected, so the problem persists, albeit in less quantity.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

TivoQueensDad said:


> Anyone have an update on the Cablevision issue? I'm getting tired of recording nothing...and had my fingers crossed for the Breaking Bad & Dexter finales while I was away!


I have a quick fix, it works for me most of the time with the V58 and sporadic other "channel not authorized". Make sure, of course that your Cablevision account is fully paid up (otherwise they deauth your service until you do) and also that you actually are supposed to get the channels.

With all the above said, call Cablevision's number and answer the questions about phone number on account. This is important, make sure that the phone number that the system repeats to you is the one associated with your account, otherwise the following will not work.

After you've entered your phone number, the automated prompt system will ask you why you are calling (speak clearly and not on a speaker phone):
1) Say: "Four dashes on the front of my box". 
2) The system responds with: "your cable box is displaying four dashes on the front of the box or you see the message that your box is not authorized, is this correct"
3) Answer: "Yes."
4) The system will then respond with a "hold on" and then will tell you that they are sending authorization signals to your box.
5) When the system says that the procedure is complete, just hang up.

What you've done in the above instance, is had Cablevision's system send out "hits" or Authorization signals to your CableCARD in your TiVO (also to any other Cablevision boxes in your house, if you have any). You have bypassed the entire having to speak with an actual representative and waste your time thing.

After the signals are sent, you can change channels to a lower one (2 or 702) and then back to what you originally wanted.

9 out of 10 times this fixes the problems as it basically does a "reauthorization/reset" to your CableCARD. CableCARDs are notoriously finicky things, especially on Long Island, New York (NDS).

For those of you who are super technical, after you do the above procedure, you can access the CableCARD screens and go into the diags and you will see updated dates for initialization.

In some instances when I get errors, I actually unplug the CableCARD first to "reset" it, and then call and do the "four dashes" thing.

Not a permanent fix..... but at least something relatively easy to try.

~~ Russ.

ps--- I regularly have SIX programs recording at one time and don't suffer from pixellation nor black screen issues. The only black screen I get is when I try resuming from Standby with my Roamio Plus... but that's another thread.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

RussW64 said:


> 9 out of 10 times this fixes the problems as it basically does a "reauthorization/reset" to your CableCARD. CableCARDs are notoriously finicky things, especially on Long Island, New York (NDS).
> 
> For those of you who are super technical, after you do the above procedure, you can access the CableCARD screens and go into the diags and you will see updated dates for initialization. In some instances when I get errors, I actually unplug the CableCARD first to "reset" it, and then call and do the "four dashes" thing.
> 
> Not a permanent fix, but at least something relatively easy to try. I regularly have SIX programs recording at one time and don't suffer from pixellation nor black screen issues.


It seems to be an issue with the encrypted (non-broadcast) channels. How long after you do this does the issue stay resolved before returning to v58 errors?


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

TishTash said:


> It seems to be an issue with the encrypted (non-broadcast) channels. How long after you do this does the issue stay resolved before returning to v58 errors?


All depends.... sometimes it will stay for weeks upon weeks.. other times for only one week. It's odd how all of a sudden channels that worked flawlessly, will all of a sudden come up with the V58. But, for me, the procedure I outlined in the earlier posting works.

For example, to get the HD channels where I live in Suffolk County, I enter the 700 series (so 702 for channel 2, WCBS or 712 for News 12 HD, or 734 for Turner Classic Movies (TCM) HD). WHen the problem occurs let's say on 734, I can still tune to 712. So while on 712, I call, do the "four dashes" thing and then wait about 2 minutes. Then when I change back to 734, no more V58 problem.

Like I said earlier, CableCARDS are a finicky technology and I'm pretty darn sure that if the cable companies had their own choosing they wouldn't have such devices at all. But because it was an FCC mandate, they must offer the cards and hence why TiVo and other such companies exist.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

RussW64 said:


> All depends.... sometimes it will stay for weeks upon weeks.. other times for only one week. It's odd how all of a sudden channels that worked flawlessly, will all of a sudden come up with the V58. But, for me, the procedure I outlined in the earlier posting works.
> 
> For example, to get the HD channels where I live in Suffolk County, I enter the 700 series (so 702 for channel 2, WCBS or 712 for News 12 HD, or 734 for Turner Classic Movies (TCM) HD). WHen the problem occurs let's say on 734, I can still tune to 712. So while on 712, I call, do the "four dashes" thing and then wait about 2 minutes. Then when I change back to 734, no more V58 problem.


I have inconsistent results with CableCard hits. That being said, it seems to be working for you, and with the way you describe where you bypass live CRs to obtain a hit anytime, there's really no excuse to try it. Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## pjknyc (Sep 1, 2014)

I am having the same issue. Have you guys had any luck with resolving this? Also nds card on optimum in nassau.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone resolved their issue with V58 authorization issues with NDS cards?


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have an appointment tomorrow night with Cablevision for the same problem, sounds like it's going to be a waste of time


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

Somewhere in that big 5/6 tuner thread there is a Cablevision contact....i reached out back closer to when the roamios came out and got the firmware upgraded on my cards


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Am_I_Evil said:


> Somewhere in that big 5/6 tuner thread there is a Cablevision contact....i reached out back closer to when the roamios came out and got the firmware upgraded on my cards


I think my NDS card had the 0601 firmware, which was the latest. That's my concern, that even with the update, things aren't working. It may just be that my card was defective. Getting mine swapped this afternoon, so we'll see. Hoping for the best. I'd hate to have to go through the hassle of switching to Verizon again.


----------

